# Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions?



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I removed the panel over the fuse box and unscrewed 3 screws as per some instructions on the net but still doesnt come off








Have i missed something?
Am i suppose to pull down or out?
Help please


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? ( XXX 1.8T)*

there are 3 screws under the dash as well...just get down and look up toward the back of the whole piece...then pull it straight forward toward the seat


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? (Krissrock)*

and you have to disconnect the OBDII from the dash once you can get it down a little


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_there are 3 screws under the dash as well...just get down and look up toward the back of the whole piece...then pull it straight forward toward the seat


I found one under the dash anyone got pics of where the other 2 are located to help me search


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? ( XXX 1.8T)*

All three are near the pedals on the bottom of the dash - they kind of go in at an angle. 
I have a bunch of pictures of taking the dash apart 
http://brandonauch.com/TTEUER/Demolition.html


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? ( XXX 1.8T)*

My Euro-dash install:
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil..._dash/


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? (MCPaudiTT)*

You also have to pull forward to disconnect the clips that hold the dash in at the top.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? (Murderface)*

Is it an easy job or can I f*ck things up?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Removing Lower Dash Panel Instructions? ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Is it an easy job or can I f*ck things up?

It's pretty easy! If I can do it anyone can


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

once you do it once, you can pull that thing off in 1 min from then on. it's easy and nothing really to mess up...


----------

